# Spiel für "Entdecker" gesucht!



## repe (26. Juli 2019)

*Spiel für "Entdecker" gesucht!*

Hallo an alle!

Etwas schwer zu beschreiben was ich da suche, aber ich versuche es trotzdem mal:

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Spiel bei dem ich meinen Entdeckungsdrang etwas ausleben kann. Als Beispiel liebte (und liebe) ich es in Skyrim die ganzen Dungeons zu durchforsten, oder in Fallout alte Ruinen, wo bei hier auch immer irgendwelche kleinen Geschichten versteckt waren, die man per Computer- und Audioeinträge vermittelt bekam. 
Auch war es in einem Mystery/Detektiv - Spiel (Painscreek Killings) genial eine Geschichte rund im mehrere Morde zu "entdecken" und in da die ganze verlassene Stadt zu erkunden. 
An und für sich sind mir da Grafik und Alter  relativ wurst, hauptsachlich ist mir die Atmosphäre und die Spannung wichtig - also wenn ich irgendwo hinkomme, wo offensichtlich irgendwas arges passiert ist, und ich erstmal erkunden und erforschen muss was da los ist.

Vielleicht kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben, sofern mein Geschreibsel Sinn macht 

Danke!


----------



## Ruvinio (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Spiel für "Entdecker" gesucht!*

Outcast

Outcast - Second Contact auf GOG.COM


----------



## taks (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Spiel für "Entdecker" gesucht!*

Die X-Reihe

X3: Terran Conflict on Steam
X Rebirth on Steam


----------



## SaPass (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Spiel für "Entdecker" gesucht!*

Du könntest dir mal folgende Spiele anschauen:
- Minecraft
- No Man's Sky: Da soll es auch viel zu entdecken geben. Und mittlerweile soll das Spiel ganz gut geworden sein
- Witcher 3: Nebenquests, Ruinen und die eine oder andere interessante Geschichte abseits der Hauptquest(reihe) laden zum Verweilen ein.

Die passen mMn zwar nicht zu 100 % zu deiner beschreiben, aber eventuell ist ja trotzdem etwas interessantes dabei.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Spiel für "Entdecker" gesucht!*

Murdered: Soul Suspect

Die Entdeckungen sind allerdings storygebunden.


----------



## repe (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Spiel für "Entdecker" gesucht!*

Hallo - und danke für die Antworten!

- Outcast habe ich damals gespielt, als es rauskam, geniales Spiel. Wusste gar nicht, dass es da eine Art Nachfolge gibt 
- Mit der X-Reihe bin ich leider nie warm geworden, bis man sich da mal auskennt. Ich denke aber, wenn man weiß wie der Hase läuft ist es sicher cool!
- Minecraft; ich will mich da nicht outen, aber das habe ich noch nie angespielt bzw. habe ich mich da nie interessiert. Dachte das ist ein reines Aufbauspiel?
- Zu No Man´s Sky hab ich bei Release nur schlechte Kritik gelesen, aber es lohnt sich sicher mal sich das neu anzusehen!
- Witcher 3 spiel ich gerade wieder, aber irgendwie kommt da nicht der Entdecker in mir hoch wie in zB Skyrim oder Fallout. Ansonsten ist das Game aber super!
- Murdered: Soul Suspect habe ich jetzt auf meiner Wunschliste bei Steam 

Danke!


----------



## SaPass (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Spiel für "Entdecker" gesucht!*

Zu No Man's Sky: Auf Steam steht: Recent reviews: Very positive (2773). 87 % der Nutzer haben das Spiel in den letzten 30 Tagen positiv bewertet. Auch Nachtests sagen, dass das Spiel deutlich besser wurde. Ich würde es zumindest in Erwägung ziehen und mich genauer darüber informieren, wie es heute ist. Den katastrophalen Zustand zu Release hat es wohl hinter sich gelassen.

Zu Minecraft: Ja, dort kann gebaut werden. Aber irgendwo muss auch dein Baumaterial herkommen. Das möchte selbst abgebaut werden. Wer weiß, auf welche Höhlensysteme man bei der Suche nach Eisen, Gold, Diamanten, Redstone und Kohle so stößt. Ich habe das Spiel seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr gespielt, also bin ich nicht auf dem neusten Stand.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Spiel für &quot;Entdecker&quot; gesucht!*

Du könntest auch mal Gone Home oder Everybody's gone to the Rapture versuchen, da ergibt sich quasi die ganze Geschichte nur aus dem erkundeten.
Bzw. das Genre des "Walking Simulator" im allgemeinen könnte dich interessieren.


----------



## repe (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Spiel für "Entdecker" gesucht!*

Gone Home habe ich schon durch - war super. Everybody's gone to the Rapture hört sich sehr interessant an!


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Spiel für "Entdecker" gesucht!*

Firewatch auch schon gespielt?


----------



## repe (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Spiel für "Entdecker" gesucht!*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Firewatch auch schon gespielt?



Ja, aber nach ca. einer Stunde abgebrochen bzw. einfach nicht mehr weitergespielt. Was ich weiß steckte ich irgendwo in der Gegend fest und konnte nicht mehr vor und zurück....


----------



## MDJ (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: Spiel für "Entdecker" gesucht!*

Neben den schon genannten Spielen wäre Subnautica eventuell was. Mir persönlich hat Mass Effect 1-3 sehr gefallen.


----------



## Ion (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: Spiel für "Entdecker" gesucht!*

Mutant Year Zero: Road to Eden on Steam

Bedank dich später bei mir


----------



## claster17 (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Spiel für "Entdecker" gesucht!*

Subnautica kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## kero81 (7. August 2019)

*AW: Spiel für "Entdecker" gesucht!*

Vor ein paar Tagen entdeckt und direkt auf die Wunschliste gesetzt! Denke dass is genau das richtige für dich. Sofern es denn gut wird...

Urban Explorer on Steam


----------



## GxGamer (8. August 2019)

*AW: Spiel für "Entdecker" gesucht!*

Ich streife gern in Kingdom Come Deliverance durch die Wälder, Atmosphäre stimmt auch.
Kampf- und Speichersystem sind aber "gewöhnungsbedürftig", mild ausgedrückt.


----------



## Rolk (8. August 2019)

*AW: Spiel für "Entdecker" gesucht!*

Vielleicht Fallout 3, New Vegas, oder Teil 4?


----------



## repe (9. August 2019)

*AW: Spiel für "Entdecker" gesucht!*

Ich hab mir gestern Fallout New Vegas installiert, das hatte ich schon mal bei Release gespielt, aber nach einige Stunden liegen gelassen. Warum weiß ich heute nicht mehr. Ab heute werde ich das mal eingehender untersuchen 
Fallout 3 und 4 waren/sind super, die habe ich einigermaßen durch.

Urban Explorer kommt auch definitiv auf die Wunschliste!


----------

